# Nerja????



## helenalou74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello,
I know everyone on this site who seems to have any knowledge of Spain is shrieking "Don't do it" "Stay away" etc, and I am absolutely taking all of this on board, but I am also a single gal in my 30's with no responsibilities whatsoever who is not looking to buy property and can come straight home if it goes hideously wrong. 

That being the case I would appreciate anyone who can give me information about Nerja. I dont necessarily want to end up in such an english flooded resort (not that I dont love my english compatriots) but I'm thinking that initially this will be better while I find my feet, get to grips with the language and find work. 

So my questions are is it easy to pick up work for the summer in Nerja if I head out late March time (I'm happy to do pretty much anything but am thinking bars and restaurants) and is there cheap accommodation for someone in my position. Do the locals have rooms to rent out, is there flat or apartment shares available.

I would be grateful for any helpful advice people can offer me positive or negative.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Well Helen, life is very difficult on the job front. Andalucia has the highest unemployment in Spain. It is over 30% now. Work is at a premium and it really isn't a good time to come.
On the other hand, Nerja is a beautiful town to live, work or just retire to. I shall be in Nerja next week and possibly the week after. I live not far away, and I always enjoy visiting Nerja. I have my favourite restaurants in Nerja and just love the place.
I appreciate you don't like people saying "don't do it", but they are speaking from experience. 7 years ago I knew a lot of Brits who worked out here, many for themselves. Most have gone home now as there is no work. One or two have made it though.
Please do go to Nerja and look around. There is no harm in trying. You will get nowhere in life if you don't try.
I wish you well, and enjoy Nerja.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Furthermore Helen, I have a few friends who holiday each year in Nerja, they have to book early as it is a popular resort. Yes there will be cheap rooms somewhere, but they may be way out of town and even then, they may not be as cheap as you want.


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

nooo javea is where i want to tryyyyy

watch this it might change ur mind lol

Holiday guide to Javea, Costa Blanca ? facts, video, reviews and maps


----------



## helenalou74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tejeda said:


> Well Helen, life is very difficult on the job front. Andalucia has the highest unemployment in Spain. It is over 30% now. Work is at a premium and it really isn't a good time to come.
> On the other hand, Nerja is a beautiful town to live, work or just retire to. I shall be in Nerja next week and possibly the week after. I live not far away, and I always enjoy visiting Nerja. I have my favourite restaurants in Nerja and just love the place.
> I appreciate you don't like people saying "don't do it", but they are speaking from experience. 7 years ago I knew a lot of Brits who worked out here, many for themselves. Most have gone home now as there is no work. One or two have made it though.
> Please do go to Nerja and look around. There is no harm in trying. You will get nowhere in life if you don't try.
> I wish you well, and enjoy Nerja.


Thank you for that. My first reply, I'm very excited.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would suggest you go to Nerja for a holiday, see what you find, if you find work then stay, if you dont, then stay til the money runs out or the holiday ends. That way you dont burn your bridges. There is high unemployment, which means that you'll be up against locals, existing expats, school leavers...... but you dont know if you dont try - just dont burn your UK bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hostal bronce are looking for staff for the summer. i found them advertising on a f.book page.i emailed them and they said they were still looking. i was thinking of doing what you are planning but unless u have lodgings there already and preferably free money wise i didnt think it would work. google hostal bronce nerja and the site will come up eduardo is the owner.let us know how it goes


----------



## helenalou74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lucie123 said:


> Hostal bronce are looking for staff for the summer. i found them advertising on a f.book page.i emailed them and they said they were still looking. i was thinking of doing what you are planning but unless u have lodgings there already and preferably free money wise i didnt think it would work. google hostal bronce nerja and the site will come up eduardo is the owner.let us know how it goes




Hi, Thank you, I will try them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

helenalou74 said:


> Hi, Thank you, I will try them.


Hostel bronce is in a street called calle de Bronce. It's down a narrow street just a few minutes walk from the Balcon de Europa. Having said that, most streets in that part of Nerja are narrow. Very interesting part of town. I know it well.


----------



## helenalou74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tejeda said:


> Hostel bronce is in a street called calle de Bronce. It's down a narrow street just a few minutes walk from the Balcon de Europa. Having said that, most streets in that part of Nerja are narrow. Very interesting part of town. I know it well.


Thanks for that, would you have info on accommodation?

Helen


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

helenalou74 said:


> Thanks for that, would you have info on accommodation?
> 
> Helen


I only know it's a small guest house, but hostels are usually cheap places to bed down. Most are clean and well looked after. There is an underground car park close by as there is very little parking in the streets, if any. It is also close to the bus station. 
The Balcon de Europa is usually a thriving place for tourists, but the last time I was there, it was almost deserted. I shall be there next week or the week after for a morning.


----------



## helenalou74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tejeda said:


> Furthermore Helen, I have a few friends who holiday each year in Nerja, they have to book early as it is a popular resort. Yes there will be cheap rooms somewhere, but they may be way out of town and even then, they may not be as cheap as you want.


Hello,


Can you help again? I went to a party the other week and spoke with a lady who said that she had been to Nerja and it was dead and that she asked someone what it was like in the summer and was told it was the same. I can appreciate it being quiet now but surely not in summer. I picture it as a busy thriving resort in the summer. Right????


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes its busy in the summer like any popular resort.sounds like who ever u talked to had had one to many sherries. i was there feb and june/july last year and yes it was quiet in feb but it was very busy in june.yes its not as big as the resorts to the west so not as busy as them but to say its dead is ridiculous


----------

